# Anyone with IBS and PCOS?



## BlairRG (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just joined this group for support, though I've had IBS for several years now (IBS-A). I also have polycystic ovaries and am overweight because of it. I would like to lose weight, but these two conditions are contradictory as far as dieting goes - I was told to go low-carb for the PCOS, which involves eating a lot of dairy. As most of you can imagine, my tummy is NOT happy about this. My GI doctor told me for IBS to eat more starchy foods (pasta, etc.) that won't make me sick. So my choices are to be fat and comfortable or thinner but so bloated that no one could tell. Anyone else out there have these two (or similar) conditions? How do you manage it without making your self sick all the time, either through what you eat or the stress of worrying about it? I'm only 25 and want to make my life better, but feeling sick all the time is making me depressed. Thanks so much for any advice! - Blair


----------



## shanleedill (Jan 23, 2008)

I truly feel for you. I lost my right ovary 12 years ago because a cyst ruptered and have many of the other PCOS symptoms. I have the same problem with wieght also, and it seems to be a catch 22. I have found the only thing that helped me loss it was when I did weight watchers several years ago. I know you are supposed to be low/lower carb with PCOS, but once I lost the weight (about 70lbs) all of my pcos symptoms disappeared. The plan is also a lot more friendly for the IBS symptoms because you are not limited to one food group. I have since gained some weight back (and the pcos symptoms along with it) and was about to start WW again. Try that, see if it helps. Also adding excercise really helped me take it off last time. I don't know if diet alone would have helped me. Plus it helps you relax and that reduces the IBS symptoms. -Shannon


----------



## EmilyM (Feb 7, 2008)

I have the same issue, and am baffled by what I am supposed to eat because the two recommendations really are contradictory. I have just been doing whatever I can to not get sick to my stomach, but now I really want to lose weight to hopefully get rid of a lot of these health problems. I have an appointment with a nutritionist today and I'm really hoping she can shed some light on this dilemma. If she gives me any good advice, I'll definitely share it.


----------



## franjanu (Oct 13, 2010)

BlairRG said:


> Hi everyone, I just joined this group for support, though I've had IBS for several years now (IBS-A). I also have polycystic ovaries and am overweight because of it. I would like to lose weight, but these two conditions are contradictory as far as dieting goes - I was told to go low-carb for the PCOS, which involves eating a lot of dairy. As most of you can imagine, my tummy is NOT happy about this. My GI doctor told me for IBS to eat more starchy foods (pasta, etc.) that won't make me sick. So my choices are to be fat and comfortable or thinner but so bloated that no one could tell. Anyone else out there have these two (or similar) conditions? How do you manage it without making your self sick all the time, either through what you eat or the stress of worrying about it? I'm only 25 and want to make my life better, but feeling sick all the time is making me depressed. Thanks so much for any advice! - Blair


Hello, i understand as i have had ibs for 10 years now and im 21 years old and have been on several diets and had several tests and nothing has improved, i have also had pcos for a year now, and they do not combine well at all!i went on metformin as my weight raised up a lot and i needed to get it now, i have been on a very low carb diet with a lot of exercise and it went well until i became allergic to dairy and lactose, sucrose, everything ending in ose, i have been to more doctors, homeopaths, naturopaths, psychologists and so on. they have mentioned to be the specific carbohydrate diet, maybe look it up and see if anything comes up for youif you have any information that may be useful to me, please let me know we both know how hard it is. Fran


----------

